
Understanding the Structure of the Internet Black Market [video] - sshravan
http://googleonlinesecurity.blogspot.com/2015/09/new-research-underground-market-fueling.html
======
UserRights
I see a much bigger problem with not-so-underground mainstream internet crime
commited by big companies stealing your privacy and delivering your data to
rights-abusing organizations on a broad range from targeted-marketing-agencies
to robot-killing-clubs.

[https://www.youbetrayedus.org/](https://www.youbetrayedus.org/)

USA and China now working together on crypto-backdooring the whole industry
might give you a good hint about where the real right-abusers are today.

------
meeper16
...and it's been around for quite a while
[https://youtu.be/BsTGQbhuL0E?t=47](https://youtu.be/BsTGQbhuL0E?t=47) and
here to stay on its way to pulling the curtains on a few social networks

